# Definitionsliste oder normale Liste? Erst mal den Unterschied verstehen!



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir mal einer bitte den Unterschied einer Definitionsliste und einer normalen Liste im HTML erklären und wann man was einsetzt.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mAu (18. Oktober 2006)

SelfHTML zum Thema Listen
 Jaja ich weiß, Einzeilenpostings sind "verboten", aber wenns die Frage beantwortet? 

*Nachtrag*
Eigentlich gibt der name doch schon Aufschluss über die Verwendung, oder?


----------



## hela (18. Oktober 2006)

Ulrike Häßler [http://www.mediaevent.de] erklärt in ihrem Beitrag "Die vergessene Bildunterschrift" die Eigenschaften von Definitionslisten mit Hilfe von Definitionslisten.


----------



## Gumbo (18. Oktober 2006)

Eine Definitionsliste dient – wie der Name schon sagt – der Aufzählung mehrerer Begriffsdefinitionen, wie etwa in einem Lexikon. Eine normale Liste dient eher der normalen Aufzählung wie etwa ein Einkaufszettel.


----------

